# [SUCHE] Kostenloses MMORGP



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute....

Ich suche eine Kostenloses MMORPG.

Was müssen es denn können:



Klar Kostenlos muss es sein
Auf Deutsch !
Keine Manga Still oder andre Japanischer müll
"Viele" Spieler
Gut verständlich
ect...

Da ich früher mal auf Privaten Server mal WoW gespielt habe weiß ich eine bisschen was über solche Games. Das her meine Punke die es zu beachten gibt. Freuhe mich über jede Antwort und über jeden _*ECHTE Hilfe !*_

Mfg CrimsoN 2.0


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab imho eine Menge Erfahrung: Florensia, Fiesta, NeoSteam, Atlantica Online, 10 Tage WOW, im Moment warte ich auf meinen neuen PC und dann auf _Guild Wars 2_. Runes of Magic sieht auch ganz interessant aus, soll aber sehr verbugt sein. Und das ist das große Problem der F2P MMO's, ohne den Shop zu benutzen, also echtes Geld ausgeben, sind die Anderen im Vorteil. Und die Bugs.
Im Moment würde ich sagen abwarten. NeoSteam ist ganz cool, es hapert nur mit der Übersetzung. Dann halt GW2. Das war mein Kenntnissstand, hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

GW2 Wäre schon cool is aber noch net da...und da müsste ich ja Geld aus geben..und das is net so meines. Ich Zahle für Games echt um gern Geld....^^

NeoSteam is genau das was ich nicht will Comic Grafik die für Asiaten gemacht sind. Ich mag das bei Spielen überhaupt nicht...!

Florensia scheint das Gleiche zu sein,Fiesta auch,Atlantica Online auch, WoW wenn es nix Kosten würde und etwas erwachsener wäre ja !


----------



## Ezio (10. Oktober 2010)

Metin 2?


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. Oktober 2010)

alle Punkte sind leicht zu erfüllen

ausser das es auf Deutsch sein soll

aber ist auch besser so Internationale Server und Spiele machen gerade im mmo bereich mehr Spaß

und Englisch lernt ja sowieso jeder seid einigen Jahren


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

Metin 2 Habe ich schon gespielte das is einfach nur LOW von der Garfik und von allgemeinen Spiel verhalten....!!



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> alle Punkte sind leicht zu erfüllen
> 
> ausser das es auf Deutsch sein soll
> 
> ...



Meine Eng is leider nicht das beste daher....und lernen fählt mir bei Eng schwer...

ich suche halt eine eine Spiele für ü18 als was für Erwachse...


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Oktober 2010)

Was ist mit Runes of Magic? 

So was für "Erwachsene" fällt mir echt nicht ein ...
Außer dass HdRO bald kostenlos wird.


----------



## Per4mance (10. Oktober 2010)

ja hdro kommt bald ansonsten fällt mir auch nix ein


----------



## Kaktus (10. Oktober 2010)

Überleg mal selbst was du willst und ob das wirklich realistisch ist. 

Es soll kostenlos sein, aber eine tolle Grafik mit sich bringen die in der Entwicklung sehr viel Geld kostet. Du willst es auf Deutsch.... dabei soll es viele Spieler haben. Das ist schon fast ein Wiederspruch in sich da kein Entwickler es sich leisten kann eine riesige Spielwelt komplett in alle Sprachen zu übersetzen. Und ehrlich, Deutsch wird am Weltmaßstab gemessen nur von einer absoluten Minderheit gesprochen. Zumal Übersetzungen wiederum Geld kosten... was wieder der Kostenfaktor ist. 

Ich hab mir meiner Freundin sehr viele kostenlose Spiele angetestet und am Ende waren sie alle samt ******* sondern man nicht nur nur schnetzeln wollte. Wenn du mehr haben willst wirst du zahlen müssen. Und selbst bei den Bezahlspielen sieht es mau aus wenn man mehr als ein WoW Clon haben will. Denn das sind im Grunde 90% alle Spiele. 

Schau dich einfach um. Es gibt von fast allen Spielen eine Testversion. Wir haben bei den meisten diese Zeit nicht mal nutzen müssen um festzustellen das es nichts für uns ist. Empfehlungen zu folgen hat wenig Sinn da jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat. Z.b. liebt meine Beste Freundin und ihr Freund WoW während ich es als eines der schlechtesten Spiele überhaupt titulieren würde da es mir absolut gar nichts interessantes bietet (und ja ich hab es getestet). 

Der eine findet Guild Wars toll, für mich ein reines Schnetztelspiel ohne jeden Tiefgang.... langweilig und banal. U.s.w.! Du findest mit Google ganze Listen von Spielen, einfach mal durchlesen und selbst informieren.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Oktober 2010)

Age of Conan erfüllt alle Deine Forderungen - bis auf die Kosten.

In diesem Punkt sind Deine Vorstellungen, siehe Kaktus, aber leider völlig unrealistisch.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wann wird hdro kostenlos ???


----------



## Low (10. Oktober 2010)

Allods Online soll gut sein. Ist stark an WoW angelegt. Was aber auch gut ist, weil WoW einfach das Non-Plus ist :--)


----------



## Z3NDO (11. Oktober 2010)

Free 2 Play F A Q



Im Herbst sollte es in Europa kostenlos werden.


----------

